
OpenNTPD 5.7p1 Released - protomyth
http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20150109084836
======
AceJohnny2
As a reminder, and alternate and clean-slate implementation of NTP started by
phkamp, Ntimed [1], was featured on HN a few days ago [2]

[1] [https://github.com/bsdphk/Ntimed](https://github.com/bsdphk/Ntimed) [2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8781435](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8781435)

~~~
gonzo
Don't forget standards-compliant.

------
Panino
I use the native OpenNTPD on OpenBSD and it works like a charm. No DDoS or
buffer overflows, but it keeps me regular.

Theo recently posted to the OpenBSD tech list stating that ntp.org has 66x the
lines of code of OpenBSD's OpenNTPD:

[http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
tech&m=141905854411370](http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-tech&m=141905854411370)

~~~
_delirium
A good portion of the size difference (though certainly not all) is that
ntp.org's ntpd has a lot of drivers to interface with physical devices [1],
while OpenNTPD doesn't. If you don't own the physical devices, the LoC in the
drivers are kind of a wash: they're not useful to you, but you also won't be
running them. A stripped-down NTP-client-only build option would be nicer,
though. PHK's suite of ntpd replacement tools seems to be going in that
direction, offering a client-only tool for edge servers that just need to sync
time over the network.

[1]
[http://www.eecis.udel.edu/~mills/ntp/html/refclock.html](http://www.eecis.udel.edu/~mills/ntp/html/refclock.html)

~~~
markhellewell
On OpenBSD the integration with physical devices is done via builtin software.
I run a stratum 1 OpenNTPD server on OpenBSD, with a GPS attached via nmea
[1]. The GPS data shows up via the sensors framework, which OpenNTPD
interfaces with [2].

[1] [http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi/OpenBSD-
current/man4/...](http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi/OpenBSD-
current/man4/nmea.4?query=nmea&sec=4)

[2] [http://openbsd.id/papers/radio-clocks-
asiabsdcon07.pdf](http://openbsd.id/papers/radio-clocks-asiabsdcon07.pdf)

~~~
gonzo
It's interesting how the author of the paper (and work) gets PPS sampling
wrong.

------
busterb
Check out the new features page as well. It has some interesting and unique
capabilities that I didn't know about before I started the porting work.

[http://openntpd.org/features.html](http://openntpd.org/features.html)

------
rab_oof
OSX really needs adjtimex or ntp_adjtime for high-precision clock
synchronization for PLL loops (unless there's another way). If XNU devs wont
do it, I may consider adding a new call to the sysent table via a kext (easier
to do because of advances in modern open source rootkits). There's a partial
port from a BSD to XNU for a starting point. XNU devs ignored that patch
author entirely the first time. It's really a shame when collaboration for
useful improvements are turned down.

